# two shrimp shock to death!



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

this morning when I switched the light on, two of my berried big favorite yellow shrimp jumped out in the tank and died!!!probably, because of the lights how can I prevent this again??


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

use a dimming light if possible or lower water level so it isn't able to jump out.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Put a lid on your shrimp tank...glass partition or plastic mesh will help them from jumping. I don't fill my tank up to the top because of this...had a few BIG jumpers in the past. Come home and they are on the floor all dried out or worse inside a fish tank! Having jumped from one and landed in the other tank below.

Bettas are bad for that!


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

I didn't know shrimps could jump...


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

solarz said:


> I didn't know shrimps could jump...




Had one amano jumped out and walked to a different tank. Another one which I accidentally stepped on


----------



## RoryM (May 7, 2010)

Like Frank said, either lower the water or make yourself glass canopies. You can buy the plastic hinges and just go on kijiji and find free glass. I bought a $8 glass cutter and made all my of canopies for cheap plus your water does not evaporate as much.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

RoryM said:


> Like Frank said, either lower the water or make yourself glass canopies. You can buy the plastic hinges and just go on kijiji and find free glass. I bought a $8 glass cutter and made all my of canopies for cheap plus your water does not evaporate as much.


.
where do you buy the plastic hinges for cheap?


----------



## RoryM (May 7, 2010)

Mail order pet supply (m.o.p.s) under glass canopy category, they are a online store. I have done a few group orders from there, they are worth checking out. The plastic hinges are only a few dollars and you cut them to your tanks size. They also have full glass canopys for sale aswell if your not too sure about cutting your own glass.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

I second MOPS.ca if you need some supplies order them together. The savings and the $5 shipping can often make them cheaper than LFS if you need a few things. Fast shipping too.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

when I said cheap I thought around 3 bucks, but since it's online it's too much trouble so I just made my own using those plastic things they have in department stores where they slide in the price tag, just cut to length for both sides of the tank and cut 2 pieces of glass to size and you have a sliding glass canopy.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

camboy012406 said:


> this morning when I switched the light on, two of my berried big favorite yellow shrimp jumped out in the tank and died!!!probably, because of the lights how can I prevent this again??


I haven't seen that my cherry or yellow were scary about a light. 
Sometimes I'm checking them at night with a flashlight and they usually did't care. You might really scared them.


----------

